# Making a Woodpecker Feeder



## Daris (Apr 16, 2012)

Here is one that I made recently. This woodpecker feeder is similar to ones you can find in big box stores. It was really easy, and be done in just a couple hours.


As always you can check out my site over at woodlogger.com 
For more pictures/videos of what I'm doing in my shop, or if you want to check out a list of free project plans.







.


----------



## Priusjames (Jan 13, 2014)

I haven't seen this style before, thanks for sharing!


----------

